# Stale Bread?



## Arky (Aug 8, 2009)

I believe everyone knows the story of inventing French Toast as a means of using stale bread before it turns green, and I do fix French Toast for that reason - sometimes, but I also make *No-Burn-Croutons*. I find myself snacking on them in place of chips for sandwiches and in the evenings while watching TV. Super easy to make, and they keep for a long time if refrigerated.

*Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

*Put your cubed stale bread into a large mixing bowl. (Any type of bread will do. I find that mixing varieties, such as French, Rye, and Wheat actually make for a tastier mix!)

*Liberally sprinkle good quality Extra Virgin Olive Oil and gently mix by hand, coating all sides.

*Liberally sprinkle with McCormick's Italian Seasoning.

*Very lightly sprinkle with sea salt.

*Carefully hand toss to mix.

*Spread out onto a cookie sheet making a single layer.

*Place into pre-heated oven and turn OFF the heat. Let the mixture rest in the oven for 4-6 hours.

*Bag the mix into a plastic bag (I reuse bread bags for this reason.) and refrigerate.

Easy - Possibly healthier than fried potato chips - Making extended use of your bread 

And when your croutons get old, (which mine never do - I eat them too quickly) feed them to the birds - Use them as a treat to train your dog - Throw them at pesky squirrels - Give them away during Halloween to kids you don't like - or use them on top of French Onion Soup!


----------



## GB (Aug 8, 2009)

There is nothing better than homemade croutons. For even more variety try using different seasonings.


----------

